# Montana plates for tax purpose



## fishbreath (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone out there regaster thier coach in Montana for tax purposes?????????? Was told buy a dealer he could arrange such a thing.  No sales tax so he says. cost about $1,200 to establish an address through an atterney. Could save me a bundle on this $200,000 coach I just bought.    Any comments?????    Other than I may be agianst the law.


----------



## LEN (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

When I looked into it, it turned out to be not worth it. 1st many states are now going after those that have done it to evade tax's and when I found out that insurance was so high on the LLC verses private owned it just wasn't worth the effort. Of couse the attorneys are going to say it's legal as they are being paid, but will they pay the bill if you get caught same with those who have the LLC and haven't been caught. PLus in these time where the states are grunting to every penny, well you see my point.

LEN


----------



## fishbreath (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

I hear you Len, Looks good at first glance. The taxes on my new coach here in Colorado will be $12,000 plus licence fee and title another six bills. Tough to swallow. I guess that's the price one pays to roll down the road fancy free. Instead of property taxs Home owners insur. HOAs. I guess it all comes out in the wash. 

Len, just last week there was a thing on the news here in Colo. saying how they were cracking down on just the folks I am asking about.      Just curious if anyone would comment.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Joe, you'll find others that will swear on their mother's good name that this "LLC" stuff is the greatest thing to do.

Remember that an LLC is a "Limited Liability Corporation"; keyword "Corporation."

A corporation is a business. Once you set it up, you have to operate that business according to federal rules. You've just set up another taxable entity.

Now if you are truly in a business where you will generate some taxable profits, this makes sense and is unquestionably legal. But if you are only doing it to avoid taxes, the charade will eventually be exposed, and you will suffer federal/state penalties.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

fishbreath, Colorado is one of those states that are cracking down too.  Last year some 17 people from Co got dinged big time and were crying their heart out.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

A friend in Texas has a class A DP and was going to get the required Class B drivers license but when he found out he will have to show proof of insurance and registration papers prior to taking the driving portion of the test.  Uh-o.  MH is registered in Montana.  He's not sure what to do now. Seems breaking the law catches up sooner or later.


----------



## LEN (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Ya know these that get away without paying tax's are just like not paying the IRS or not paying the credit card. I don't like paying tax's either or for a lot of other things for that matter, but if I or you don't pay who does. Well it's usually me as I follow the rules and pay the tax's so I get to pay more because someone got the FREE CARD. JMO

LEN


----------



## fishbreath (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

thanks to all who responded, some good down to earth advice. And it's a fool who asks advice and then ignores it.

I'll be paying the sales tax in Colorado. It would be hard to enjoy the road if I'm behind bars. Again thanks

Yours

 Joe


----------



## lumpy (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

There is a difference between tax EVASION and tax AVOIDANCE. It is perfectly legal to avoid tax. Say you had an home in Montana and one in Colorado. Which one would you register it in? The one with the less tax. 
$575 to open an legal LLC and $720 to register the motor home. No tax. perfectly legal. If you already bought the coach you have your paper work done already? 
Goggle Montana LLC.
 Insurance is the same price if it is an LLC or private owner, plus you can make your children a member and pass it on when you pass on .The good part is they can mail them Damn red light tickets up there too

Also when it is in a LLC the LLC owns the coach. You and whoever you want are just members. So you insure the LLC. Call an independent insurance agent. They do them all the time. Half the private jets in Aspen are registered in Montana or Deleware.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Well, a lot of those folks with private jets thought they could keep their money anonymously in a Swiss bank account, too.

I'm curious, Archie. What do you do with your Limited Liability Corporation at the end of every tax year? 

In Texas, we have a "Franchise Tax" form to fill out and to be paid. (This is another one of our tall tales that most folks don't know about. It's really a state income tax, but don't tell anyone. We like to surprise them. Shhhhhh!)


----------



## LEN (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Sorry Lumpy but we are talking about people who are not owners in Montana but who are residents of an other state or are employed by an other state and that my friend IS tax evasion. Also which insurance company are you talking about, who when approached by an LLC give the same rate as private. I looked and tried maybe 4 or 5 and the rate for commercial was enough higher that it made the LLC not viable.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Here's an interesting site about requirements for setting up an LLC business venture:

http://legalentities.com/LLC_faq.html


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Here's Montana's laws relative to LLC's:

http://data.opi.state.mt.us/bills/mca_toc/35_8.htm


----------



## lumpy (Aug 26, 2009)

RE: Montana plates for tax purpose

35-8-701. Ownership of limited liability company property. (1) Property transferred to or otherwise acquired by a limited liability company becomes property of the limited liability company. A member has no interest in specific limited liability company property. 
     (2) Property may be acquired, held, and conveyed in the name of the limited liability company. Any estate in real property may be acquired in the name of the limited liability company, and title to any estate acquired must vest in the limited liability company rather than in the members individually. 

     History: En. Sec. 38, Ch. 120, L. 1993.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Thou shall have to pay taxes one way or the other, 
in most states there is even a burial tax


----------



## lumpy (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

If you are a full timer, where is your rig registered. If I spend 8 months in Texas and 4 months in Illinois where my home is, where do I pay the tax? I leave my MH in Texas on a rented lot. So I should pay Ill?


----------



## lumpy (Aug 26, 2009)

RE: Montana plates for tax purpose

I'll bet the insurance wasn't $12,000 up front and another 7 or 8 thousand a year in property tax that you have to pay in Colorado. I've got mine insured or $250,000 and it's $2400/year. (American modern insurance) Jacksonville,Fla They do Montana LLC all the time


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2009)

RE: Montana plates for tax purpose



Lumpy, this was the original post (OP). His problem was one of the same as yours, CO taxes, but not so much as a residency problem.



> fishbreath - 8/17/2009  11:05 AM  Anyone out there regaster thier coach in Montana for tax purposes?????????? Was told buy a dealer he could arrange such a thing.  No sales tax so he says. cost about $1,200 to establish an address through an atterney. Could save me a bundle on this $200,000 coach I just bought.    Any comments?????    Other than I may be agianst the law.


----------



## lumpy (Aug 26, 2009)

RE: Montana plates for tax purpose

I don't mind paying my fair share of taxes, but being retired and moving around, why not go where it is the most resonably price to live? Texas is windy and dusty and the  electric rates are high, but the people are nice.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: Montana plates for tax purpose

Well, you've definitely not been to much of Texas or paid much attention to electric rates across the country.

But, anyway, a full timer has different reasons for picking a particular state as a residence.

Come on down to Texas, we've still got a little room just outside of Cuero, and we're saving it just for you.  :clown:


----------



## fishingwanderer (Aug 18, 2010)

RE: Montana plates for tax purpose

To all you folks that have had a bad experience getting an LLC or using Montana services to save money on your taxes, have I got news for you!  We registered our RV in Alaska (where there are no personal taxes.)  It was only 3 days and we had our new plates and registration.  We are traveling alot and havent been pulled over once.  We have been telling friends and aquaintances about this and they have done it without any problems.  I think you all are using the wrong state!   I think the price to do this up there was cheaper because we didn't have to do anything except set up a trust on line.  Took about 10 minutes.


----------

